# Justin Fields



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

will he pick THE DAWGS this morning?


GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 6, 2017)

I hope we get him but I think he goes to AU.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Oct 6, 2017)

He's a DAWG!!!! Way to go CKS.  Dude is a recruiting machine!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

QuackAttack101 said:


> He's a DAWG!!!! Way to go CKS.  Dude is a recruiting machine!



.

GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Oct 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


> .
> 
> GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!



Now we just have to hope he actually plays football.  He's also projected to be a first round draft pick in the MLB draft.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

Justin Fields commits to UGA!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 6, 2017)

Way to go Kirby!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

Hmmmm... I know a certain Dawg fan that is going to be eating some crow..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2017)

CKS is going to have them stacked 3 and 4 deep at every position.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2017)

QuackAttack101 said:


> Now we just have to hope he actually plays football.  He's also projected to be a first round draft pick in the MLB draft.



Great pick up. I would say that if he is a projected first rounder in MLB, that is the direction he will take. First round money in the MLB is really good. UGA might have been the easy choice knowing that he will probably go MLB. If I am wrong, you guys are loaded at QB. Kirby is a recruiter and showing he can coach too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2017)

Coolio! That's our third consecutive 5-star quarterback prospect! Read that again! That's just crazy! 

Now all we need is Trevor Lawrence to join us! 

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

fairhope said:


> Great pick up. I would say that if he is a projected first rounder in MLB, that is the direction he will take. First round money in the MLB is really good. UGA might have been the easy choice knowing that he will probably go MLB. If I am wrong, you guys are loaded at QB. Kirby is a recruiter and showing he can coach too.



you could be right but I think the young man loves the game of football enough to enter collage and play for UGA.

https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...elds-georgia-nets-a-transcendent-quarterback/


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2017)

He's a dawg!!! His parents want him in college not playing baseball!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Coolio! That's our third consecutive 5-star quarterback prospect! Read that again! That's just crazy!
> 
> Now all we need is Trevor Lawrence to join us!
> 
> ...



A year ago Kirby was getting blasted about his QB recruiting! I love it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> A year ago Kirby was getting blasted about his QB recruiting! I love it!



Yep, so I'm waiting for that one person that said Kirby couldn't recruit a QB to pick up his to-go box of crow!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2017)

This opens up so many options for UGA's offense next year.  I'm thinking Salyer commits to UGA and that will mean UGA will have the #1 RB in Zamir White, the #1 offensive lineman, and the #1 player overall.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 6, 2017)

How's this going to play out with the current Fromm-Eason situation?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

bullgator said:


> How's this going to play out with the current Fromm-Eason situation?



not sure but its a crazy good situation  

GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## StackEmUpGA (Oct 6, 2017)

Just flat out didn’t think it would happen with the QB situation.....I’m pumped!!!


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Oct 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


> you could be right but I think the young man loves the game of football enough to enter collage and play for UGA.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...elds-georgia-nets-a-transcendent-quarterback/



I surely hope so!  But we'll see what happens when he's offered a few million dollars guaranteed.  Hopefully he loves football more than money!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 6, 2017)

Possibility move to receiver?  Thoughts?  Wild dog sets?  I think Eason transfers out after this year.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

Dog Hunter said:


> Possibility move to receiver?  Thoughts?  Wild dog sets?  I think Eason transfers out after this year.



who Fields?

thats just crazy talk, take your meds


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


> who Fields?
> 
> thats just crazy talk, take your meds



They wont let me have any until the 15th of the month.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

Dog Hunter said:


> They wont let me have any until the 15th of the month.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## csgreen1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Glad he is a Dawg but it makes no sense to me!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2017)

Kirby gonna stack'em deep and win a heap.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 6, 2017)

csgreen1 said:


> Glad he is a Dawg but it makes no sense to me!



The boy isn't afraid of competition is what it says too me. Look for the dominos to keep falling, there are a bunch of recruits just waiting to see where Fields committed to.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> The boy isn't afraid of competition is what it says too me. Look for the dominos to keep falling, there are a bunch of recruits just waiting to see where Fields committed to.



Yes sir you are correct! Fields commitment was all 6-8 guys were waiting on! On both sides of the ball! I can't stand it man! Kirby is a an absolute recruiting Ninja!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2017)

Kirby close to taking over as the #1 recruiter in football.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 7, 2017)

Gotta give credit to Dell McGee. Fields said he started the relationship long before all the hype. 

“He’s the best recruiter in the country,” Fields said. “Even before I had the offer. Even before I was really even popular. I wasn’t really on the map in the country but he kept texting me back. So we had a longtime relationship, and I think I have a good relationship with all the coaches. I love it up there.”


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

QuackAttack101 said:


> He's a DAWG!!!! Way to go CKS.  Dude is a recruiting machine!



Yes he is.  He is relentless, especially when Fields de-committed.   3 5 star QB's on a row, I'm just hope thy can keep all 3.  Fields has said he would be open to redshirt, but I think that may be a mistake, as he may be headed to the pros after 3 years.  He won the elite 11, something Eason or Fromm never did and everyone there said it was the best camp performance they had ever seen.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Yes he is.  He is relentless, especially when Fields de-committed.   3 5 star QB's on a row, I'm just hope thy can keep all 3.  Fields has said he would be open to redshirt, but I think that may be a mistake, as he may be headed to the pros after 3 years.  He won the elite 11, something Eason or Fromm never did and everyone there said it was the best camp performance they had ever seen.



He's not the only relentless one. When ya going to keep your word? Admit you were wrong and take back all of that jebbering you were doing?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's not the only relentless one. When ya going to keep your word? Admit you were wrong and take back all of that jebbering you were doing?



I'm guessing never...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

DSGB said:


> Gotta give credit to Dell McGee. Fields said he started the relationship long before all the hype.
> 
> “He’s the best recruiter in the country,” Fields said. “Even before I had the offer. Even before I was really even popular. I wasn’t really on the map in the country but he kept texting me back. So we had a longtime relationship, and I think I have a good relationship with all the coaches. I love it up there.”



McGee gives everything he has in his recruiting.  McGee, Smart and the rest of the crew never gave up, even with the top 4 QB's in the state already with verbals to other schools.  I'm glad I was wrong about Kirby not getting a big time QB this year.  I believe a lot of recruits were in a holding pattern to see how the Dawgs performed this year, and now that they are 6-0 they see Smart and his staff are getting the best out of their players.   I also think the fact that Smart is keeping Fromm out there signals that he is going to play the best players regardless of seniority.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> McGee gives everything he has in his recruiting.  McGee, Smart and the rest of the crew never gave up, even with the top 4 QB's in the state already with verbals to other schools.  I'm glad I was wrong about Kirby not getting a big time QB this year.  I believe a lot of recruits were in a holding pattern to see how the Dawgs performed this year, and now that they are 6-0 they see Smart and his staff are getting the best out of their players.   I also think the fact that Smart is keeping Fromm out there signals that he is going to play the best players regardless of seniority.



I don't think Eason knee is close to 100%. My son had the exact same injury he's been trying to get over with  his right knee. He came in the house limping last night after three weeks of it being good. If we need to throw the ball to win I have to be honest we'd be screwed. Auburn and UF will make us do just that. We will need Eason arm to win us a game.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 8, 2017)

eason is going back to washington. he wasnt kirbys boy to begin with. doesnt fit the scheme. not mobile enough.

they are starting a trend. dual threat qb's. they sit the bench for 2 years. start as Jr and Sr like clemson and alabama.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 8, 2017)

Not sure if I read your post correctly, but you said Bama sat QB’s till they’re juniors and seniors; you do realize Hurts started as a freshman and is jus a sophomore don’t you?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 8, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I don't think Eason knee is close to 100%. My son had the exact same injury he's been trying to get over with  his right knee. He came in the house limping last night after three weeks of it being good. If we need to throw the ball to win I have to be honest we'd be screwed. Auburn and UF will make us do just that. We will need Eason arm to win us a game.



I usually agree with you Brownie, but I could not disagree more.  Not that we probably will have to throw the ball more against better competition, but how much of Eason do you have to see to know that he holds the ball WAY too long, then he overthrows EVERYBODY.  The only problem I have with Fromm is he occasionally tries to throw the ball to Hardman, who could not catch a cold.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Yes he is.  He is relentless, especially when Fields de-committed.   3 5 star QB's on a row, I'm just hope thy can keep all 3.  Fields has said he would be open to redshirt, but I think that may be a mistake, as he may be headed to the pros after 3 years.  He won the elite 11, something Eason or Fromm never did and everyone there said it was the best camp performance they had ever seen.





Browning Slayer said:


> He's not the only relentless one. When ya going to keep your word? Admit you were wrong and take back all of that jebbering you were doing?





Browning Slayer said:


> I'm guessing never...




Me thinks you are on his ignore list

GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> I usually agree with you Brownie, but I could not disagree more.  Not that we probably will have to throw the ball more against better competition, but how much of Eason do you have to see to know that he holds the ball WAY too long, then he overthrows EVERYBODY.  The only problem I have with Fromm is he occasionally tries to throw the ball to Hardman, who could not catch a cold.



Hardman has me a bit confused, he has the talent to be awesome not sure why he is having a hard time catching the ball....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 8, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Hardman has me a bit confused, he has the talent to be awesome not sure why he is having a hard time catching the ball....



On a positive note, I think he is inches away from a punt/kick return.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 8, 2017)

Fromm is doing enough in the passing game to keep any opposing D honest. Bama has won several national titles with QB's with average passing abilities. I don't see Eason starting and only playing in mop up duty the rest of the season.  You don't have to pass for 400 yds a game when you have a running game and D like ours. People just need to step back, take a breath and enjoy the wins. It's been a long time since we've had a UGA team playing like they are. This isn't a Richt coached team anymore.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> I usually agree with you Brownie, but I could not disagree more.  Not that we probably will have to throw the ball more against better competition, but how much of Eason do you have to see to know that he holds the ball WAY too long, then he overthrows EVERYBODY.  The only problem I have with Fromm is he occasionally tries to throw the ball to Hardman, who could not catch a cold.



I see both sides of the argument. Here's my fear..... You take a D that can limit our running game then Fromm will be forced to throw it. I'm basing that off of the 10RC game. Fromm was an absolute mess with the speed of their D. But we were able to run the ball with Fromm included. Auburn and UF will be able to limit the running game. Kirby was preaching the same thing in his post game deal yesterday. We are beating bad teams like we are supposed to do and I'm feeling the Dawg love but we haven't faced an good/great team yet. When we do Fromm will have to win it with his arm I'm afraid. I think he's capable but it's a lot to ask of a true freshman.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 8, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I see both sides of the argument. Here's my fear..... You take a D that can limit our running game then Fromm will be forced to throw it. I'm basing that off of the 10RC game. Fromm was an absolute mess with the speed of their D. But we were able to run the ball with Fromm included. Auburn and UF will be able to limit the running game. Kirby was preaching the same thing in his post game deal yesterday. We are beating bad teams like we are supposed to do and I'm feeling the Dawg love but we haven't faced an good/great team yet. When we do Fromm will have to win it with his arm I'm afraid. I think he's capable but it's a lot to ask of a true freshman.[/QUOTE
> 
> I hear you, but I am more worried about drops from Hardman and Ridley, the O-line reverting back to last years style, or Chenny going brain dead than Fromm.  Freshman quarterbacks are playing and winning all over the country these days with WAY less talent than we have.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 8, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Not sure if I read your post correctly, but you said Bama sat QB’s till they’re juniors and seniors; you do realize Hurts started as a freshman and is jus a sophomore don’t you?


i also know that he is the first freshman to ever start for a saban coached team. 
I also know that it was not sabans' intention to start him. If Blake Barnett had not been so terrible he would still be sitting the bench.

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2017)

I got to agree with Brown, we have not faced a good QB yet, and when we do it is gonna be tough. Hopeful that we can  bring the pressure better than we did against Vandy. Our O is good when we are running the ball, but at some point some team is gonna stop that, and we will be forced to throw. We are a lot better than last year, but if anybody shuts our running game down, I  am scared that we will be in trouble.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > I see both sides of the argument. Here's my fear..... You take a D that can limit our running game then Fromm will be forced to throw it. I'm basing that off of the 10RC game. Fromm was an absolute mess with the speed of their D. But we were able to run the ball with Fromm included. Auburn and UF will be able to limit the running game. Kirby was preaching the same thing in his post game deal yesterday. We are beating bad teams like we are supposed to do and I'm feeling the Dawg love but we haven't faced an good/great team yet. When we do Fromm will have to win it with his arm I'm afraid. I think he's capable but it's a lot to ask of a true freshman.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2017)

This year UGA is doing what I hoped for, win the games you are supposed to win and play the others one tough. So far we are doing that, but the schedule does not get any easier.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This year UGA is doing what I hoped for, win the games you are supposed to win and play the others one tough. So far we are doing that, but the schedule does not get any easier.



Yes sir! With a little luck on top of that there's no telling what this team can accomplish.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This year UGA is doing what I hoped for, win the games you are supposed to win and play the others one tough. So far we are doing that, but the schedule does not get any easier.



^^^^^THIS all day long^^^^^

GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Me thinks you are on his ignore list
> 
> GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!



Yep


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Me thinks you are on his ignore list
> 
> GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!





mguthrie said:


> Yep



He was also sent a PM as a reminder.. Some folks just do a lot of talking.. And in his case, that's all he's done.. Blow smoke. Trash talking Kirby's recruiting all summer long and now we are winning, grabbing recruits left and right he is "ALL DAWG".. Pathetic, really.. Definition of a band wagon fan..


----------



## nickel back (Oct 16, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Hardman has me a bit confused, he has the talent to be awesome not sure why he is having a hard time catching the ball....





FootLongDawg said:


> On a positive note, I think he is inches away from a punt/kick return.



he looked good Saturday night, the young man is fast


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 16, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was also sent a PM as a reminder.. Some folks just do a lot of talking.. And in his case, that's all he's done.. Blow smoke. Trash talking Kirby's recruiting all summer long and now we are winning, grabbing recruits left and right he is "ALL DAWG".. Pathetic, really.. Definition of a band wagon fan..



He just babbled along in the mizzou game thread. Wasn't even proof reading what he posted let alone what others were posting


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> He just babbled along in the mizzou game thread. Wasn't even proof reading what he posted let alone what others were posting



All he does is babble.. Talks a lot of trash and when it's time for him to step up, keep his word and admit how wrong he was, he's no where to be found. He just hides and acts like those occasions never happened and that he never really said the garbage he spewed.. 

Typical Mark Richt era Dawg fan.. Wasn't ever a Dawg until Richt started winning.. Dawg fans picked up a lot of those arm chair fans in the early 2000's.. That is the 1st fan to not wear a UGA shirt after a loss.. Immediately takes down flags and acts like he was never a UGA fan until the next weekend..


----------



## nickel back (Oct 16, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> McGee gives everything he has in his recruiting.  McGee, Smart and the rest of the crew never gave up, even with the top 4 QB's in the state already with verbals to other schools.  I'm glad I was wrong about Kirby not getting a big time QB this year.  I believe a lot of recruits were in a holding pattern to see how the Dawgs performed this year, and now that they are 6-0 they see Smart and his staff are getting the best out of their players.   I also think the fact that Smart is keeping Fromm out there signals that he is going to play the best players regardless of seniority.




Did he not say he was wrong in this post


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 16, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Did he not say he was wrong in this post



I say what I think, and I will also admit when I'm wrong.  I don't care if someone else doesn't think that's good enough.  I think Kirby is doing a great job in recruiting and winning games.  He has improved greatly from year 1 to 2.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 16, 2017)

We will get to see Fields on ESPN2 when they play Dalton this week.  I think it is a Thursday night game.  Last year, Dalton held him in check, but I expect Fields to go off this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Did he not say he was wrong in this post



Yeah, he said he was wrong. He also said he was going to take back "everything" he said about Kirby and recruiting..

Carrying on for months does not equal one little half sentence saying he was wrong. 

It's a half weak attempt at trying to keep his word and only after days and days of being hounded to do the right thing.

Sorry, it's not good representation in my book. I would expect better out of a Dawg.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 16, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> He just babbled along in the mizzou game thread. Wasn't even proof reading what he posted let alone what others were posting



You started a TOSU vs Nebraska thread on a GEORGIA outdoor forum and managed a grand total of 18 responses, 10 of which were your own.  A Gator fan felt sorry for you and posted in there or you would have been talking to yourself, and you want to say I babbled?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> and you want to say I babbled?



Yeah, I think that is what he meant..


----------

